# Master's degree in Psychology: How do they assess it?



## sassa (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello everyone!

My situation is not an easy one because I have Bachelor's in Russian Philology and Master's in Psychology. So, I have only 2 years of studying Psychology without any experience in the field. Although, I've done an interdisciplinary research and I am really passionate about psychology and especially psychotherapy, would like to become a clinical psychologist in the future.

Now I have a Partner visa 820, and uni is still very expencive for me as for any international student. We live in Victoria. So, I decided to wait for my PR for another couple of years, saving some money for the future study. 

I am 24 btw, and got the degree last year.

The question is: do I really need to assess my master's as soon as possible in order to get at least some subjects proved so I spend less money in the local uni? Or maybe it's better just to forget about that 2 years (it's not a proper 6 years sequence anyway), and to start from a scratch somewhere else? I am afraid that APS can ask questions like "why you have master's without undegraduate sudies, we won't assess that", and I would just lose a nearly $1000 

What would you do in such situation?


----------



## Riley (Jan 22, 2018)

I understand that in order to practice as a psychologist in Australia, there is a lengthy process where students have to finish a specified amount of time in an internship for the practical component. It is a compulsory element. More details here: https://www.psychology.org.au/Train...psychology/studying-psychology/Study-pathways


----------

